# Accuair pressure sensor failed, again.



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Figured I'll post here and see if anybody has had the same issue as myself for the second time now. 

Last year, and today, my pressure sensor decided it'd be a good idea to leak, essentially letting all the air out of the system. Last year it wasn't so bad as it happened overnight and I noticed car was aired out in my driveway, today though I was on my way to work. Eventually led me to the point that I had to drive the car aired out the last few blocks =/

Replaced sensor with the spare one I kept in the car and all is good again..... 

It seems like it leaks from either where the plug connects, or around the part where it connects with the brass part. 

Anybody else have this happen to them?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Never heard of that digital pressure sensor leaking before.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Where is this pressure sender actually installed? Is it in a location that can collect water on the diaphragm surface/freeze/expand and crack the diaphragm?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Where is this pressure sender actually installed? Is it in a location that can collect water on the diaphragm surface/freeze/expand and crack the diaphragm?


yup, was about to say the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Where is this pressure sender actually installed? Is it in a location that can collect water on the diaphragm surface/freeze/expand and crack the diaphragm?





fasttt600 said:


> yup, was about to say the same thing.


On top


----------



## RBGolfR (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had this happen as well.
I'm running Anti Freeze . It seems to have helped. But I'm not sure how long. I'm on my spare now. I will order another one just in case .


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Peter, one thing to consider for the future is to move the pressure sensor inside the cabin of the car. We've noticed a surge in pressure sensor failures to the extreme temperature swings here on the East Coast.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Buck Russell said:


> Peter, one thing to consider for the future is to move the pressure sensor inside the cabin of the car. We've noticed a surge in pressure sensor failures to the extreme temperature swings here on the East Coast.


SEE IT'S NOT JUST ME!!!!!!!!!!! :heart::heart:

My solution was to get a Manifold from mcmaster and pipe the line into the cabin quarter panel so it will stay warmer and get warmer faster whenever you turn your heat on. 

oh and air brake anti freeze in your tanks


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

It's not just you Cajka.

This week, I've sold 8 pressure sensors. It's definitely a problem!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Buck Russell said:


> It's not just you Cajka.
> 
> This week, I've sold 8 pressure sensors. It's definitely a problem!


Weird! I'm up in Calgary and it can range from -40C one night, to +5 the next day and i have had zero problems with my pressure sensor in the past 4 years. Just my luck it will break next time i drive my GLI 

Also wouldn't it be worse to heat up and then let the sensor freeze every time you ran the car? Wouldn't it be better to just let it be cold for long periods of time without major fluctuations in temperature?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> Weird! I'm up in Calgary and it can range from -40C one night, to +5 the next day and i have had zero problems with my pressure sensor in the past 4 years. Just my luck it will break next time i drive my GLI
> 
> Also wouldn't it be worse to heat up and then let the sensor freeze every time you ran the car? Wouldn't it be better to just let it be cold for long periods of time without major fluctuations in temperature?


We know Sean, everything you do is perfect 

I think that there are various schools of thought on letting it heat up / freeze / heat up / freeze. My guess is that the extreme temperature fluctuations (70F to 20F) is probably very hard on the sensor. Then you add the constant freezing and defrosting of that sensor. It puts a lot of stress on the sensor.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I have some anti-freeze coming in so I'll be putting that in for sure, going to do some brain-storming on what to do with it


----------



## RBGolfR (Apr 3, 2012)

Coderedpl said:


> I have some anti-freeze coming in so I'll be putting that in for sure, going to do some brain-storming on what to do with it


Would love to know what your thinking. 
I was lucky my sensor didn't fail at work. Just curious what your thoughts are.


----------

